# Help...the dog barks too much!!!



## krisy (Aug 21, 2004)

Our cute little puppy Dodger is the greatest dog,but he barks too much! In the house,out of the house. I am thinking about a correction collar,but I don't want him to be so afraid to bark that if a prowler were around he wouldn't let us know. The collars have different levels of correction and don't hurt the dog,it's just a level of vibration i guess. He is Lab/Australian shepard and I read that Australian Sheps tend to bark a lot to ward off strangers. He will bark at anyone and as soon as there at the door,he is their best friend. He wouldn't hurt a fly. I have worked in the pet business for 10 years now and work around dogs all day at my new job. Still not sure what to do though....any advice?


----------



## Moi (Aug 21, 2004)

No suggestions specifically, but how do they train police dogs?  They are usually shephards and they are like mice when they need to be but bark (pretty effectively!) when they need to.

Can you see if there's a training facility in your area, perhaps they have some suggestions.


----------



## Trinity (Aug 21, 2004)

krisy said:
			
		

> Our cute little puppy Dodger is the greatest dog,but he barks too much! In the house,out of the house. I am thinking about a correction collar,but I don't want him to be so afraid to bark that if a prowler were around he wouldn't let us know. The collars have different levels of correction and don't hurt the dog,it's just a level of vibration i guess. He is Lab/Australian shepard and I read that Australian Sheps tend to bark a lot to ward off strangers. He will bark at anyone and as soon as there at the door,he is their best friend. He wouldn't hurt a fly. I have worked in the pet business for 10 years now and work around dogs all day at my new job. Still not sure what to do though....any advice?




Duct tape works well!!!! :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## DKSuddeth (Aug 21, 2004)

Most dogs bark to warn their owners that something is out of sorts or they want attention. Depending on the age of your pup and how long he's been with you, he may just need to get used to the activity around your home and yard so that he gets accustomed to the idea of there being people around. Most times after the dog gets familiar with what his territory is, i.e. the backyard, inside and around the home, and front yard?, he'll see how you react to the closeness of people and pick up your idea of how close is close enough. 

Be patient, firm 'NO's when he's barking at the person 30 yards away(or however close you want them to be), and it will come together in time.


----------



## krisy (Aug 21, 2004)

DKSuddeth said:
			
		

> Most dogs bark to warn their owners that something is out of sorts or they want attention. Depending on the age of your pup and how long he's been with you, he may just need to get used to the activity around your home and yard so that he gets accustomed to the idea of there being people around. Most times after the dog gets familiar with what his territory is, i.e. the backyard, inside and around the home, and front yard?, he'll see how you react to the closeness of people and pick up your idea of how close is close enough.
> 
> Be patient, firm 'NO's when he's barking at the person 30 yards away(or however close you want them to be), and it will come together in time.



thank you much,DK! we have had him for about 3 months. he was 5 months when we got him. i know it's neuteing time a well. i'm hoping that will help. the fact that 4 rotts live next door isn't helping things. not to mention,just about every house on the street has a dog,so of coure when they bark......i think your right though,i need to be firmer when i tell him no,reinforcement!!! what do you think of the collar idea?


----------



## freeandfun1 (Aug 21, 2004)

I had a dog with the same problem a LONG time ago.

We took the dog to training classes, and the instructor had us tell him NO whenever the barking wasn't connected to anything.  But he always told us, if he barks when somebody comes to the door, don't tell him NO until you let him see that the person is welcomed.  After a while, the dog will learn who is "welcome" and who is not.  If it is a delivery person or somebody that comes regular but that you "don't know" let him continue to bark for a while so that he never really gets the idea the person is "welcomed".  After a while, the dog will naturally learn whom you trust and who is just "visiting".

I know that isn't the GREATEST advice, but it might help.  But you do have to teach him to NOT BARK whenever there isn't anything going on, otherwise, when/if and intruder does come, you might just ignore the barks thinking, "there goes Dodger again, that damn noisy dog"!


----------



## Johnney (Aug 21, 2004)

i ended up having to get a collar like that.  worked pretty effectivley too.


----------



## popefumanchu (Aug 21, 2004)

Go to cabelas.com.  Buy a bark collar.  There are all sorts of training videos and other dog training aids availiable from Cabela's.  You can pussy-foot around or you can do what the pro's and people who rely on thier dogs do.  One thing I can't stand is a poorly-trained dog.  It's isn't fair for them, either.  They crave discipline.  Training is also a good way to bond.

Good luck!


----------



## krisy (Aug 21, 2004)

Thank for all the advice guys!

free and fun-dK suggested the "no" thing a well so i am going to try to be conistent with it,as will my husband.Thanks for the advice. dodge barks at something-unfortunately,it' everything. my mom has one of those dogs that just barks at air. hopefully he will learn to calm down at leat when it is someone he knows......i really hope!! he is a wonderful of in all other respects ,i love him to pieces!!!

Johnney and fuman-i am going to look into the collars in case the "no" consistently doesn't work. i am glad to hear they work. boy,they ain't cheap though from what i looked at so far,but if they work-it's worth it.


----------



## Mr. P (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey Krisy...I've seen this guy do wonders in minutes...
If ya got a few bucks...get the vid....
Uncle Matty's Guide to Doggy Problems

ID #: 28143
PRICE: 17.95
http://www.doggyshopping.com/stores...796141093137923593&Product_ID=3&Category_ID=1


http://www.matthewmargolis.com/index_flash.htm


----------



## janeeng (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey, I was once told when a dog that barked too much, the greatest thing was a can filled with beans.  Just take a can, fill with anykind of beans, when the dog barks, no, don't throw it at him, but throw it near him.  I found it strange, but a friend of mine did it and it worked.


----------



## MtnBiker (Aug 21, 2004)

Krisy don't be afraid to use the collar, I've used two types with my Lab Jedi. A barking collar and a remote training collar. The remote worked wonders in  many areas of disipline. I only occationally use either of them now for a refresher.

Also I read some where to train you dog to actually bark on comand (something Moi eluded to), this can help to train him not to bark.


----------



## Jackass (Aug 21, 2004)

janeeng said:
			
		

> Hey, I was once told when a dog that barked too much, the greatest thing was a can filled with beans.  Just take a can, fill with anykind of beans, when the dog barks, no, don't throw it at him, but throw it near him.  I found it strange, but a friend of mine did it and it worked.



A can with pennies in it. Just shake when the dog does anything wrong.


----------



## krisy (Aug 22, 2004)

Wow!! Thanks for all the options!!1 I have heard of the shaking the can with pennies in it as well.I used to do it when my cats did something wrong.Biker,I'm glad to know that the collar does work-you are the second or third person to say so. 

Mr. P- I checked out that link,and I think my brother may have that video from when his dog was a pup so I am going to check it out. I think it would be a good thing to have because he sometimes chews a little too much (on the wrong things) as well.

 I am calling Monday to mkae an appointment to get him fixed as well. He is showing signs that he is ready for the big op!!!! I think this will calm him  down too.


----------



## Johnney (Aug 22, 2004)

krisy said:
			
		

> I am calling Monday to mkae an appointment to get him fixed as well.


poor bastard!     
ill send him a ice pack and a case


----------



## krisy (Aug 22, 2004)

Johnney said:
			
		

> poor bastard!
> ill send him a ice pack and a case




Heehee-All the guys feel so sorry for him!!!

If it calms him down though,bring on the nut job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelblue (Sep 6, 2004)

they have book on how to stop barking , and on the animal planet channel on you tv , they have a show called good  dog you , on every weekend  around 8:00 to 9:00  on sat and sun . it is well worth watching , it will help you with all kind of problems, that deal with dogs , good luck let me know ,


----------



## Johnney (Sep 8, 2004)

here check this out for barking dogs

link


----------



## krisy (Sep 9, 2004)

angelblue said:
			
		

> they have book on how to stop barking , and on the animal planet channel on you tv , they have a show called good  dog you , on every weekend  around 8:00 to 9:00  on sat and sun . it is well worth watching , it will help you with all kind of problems, that deal with dogs , good luck let me know ,




I'll watch this weekend and see id I can fins any help!!!! Let ya know!


----------



## krisy (Sep 9, 2004)

Johnney said:
			
		

> here check this out for barking dogs
> 
> link




That is pretty interesting. Sounds like clasical music has the same effect on dogs that it does on people. Maybe I will turn some on for him when we aren't home,and maybe when are home,it will calm the kiddies down!


----------



## Jackson (Feb 22, 2017)

krisy said:


> Our cute little puppy Dodger is the greatest dog,but he barks too much! In the house,out of the house. I am thinking about a correction collar,but I don't want him to be so afraid to bark that if a prowler were around he wouldn't let us know. The collars have different levels of correction and don't hurt the dog,it's just a level of vibration i guess. He is Lab/Australian shepard and I read that Australian Sheps tend to bark a lot to ward off strangers. He will bark at anyone and as soon as there at the door,he is their best friend. He wouldn't hurt a fly. I have worked in the pet business for 10 years now and work around dogs all day at my new job. Still not sure what to do though....any advice?


This may sound strange, but it works for me and family when there is something the dog is doing wrong...In a firm voice, say "ACK!".  That seems to make them stop and listen to what you are saying. And then just tell them another command, such as "Come!"

This was told to me by a trainer.  It jerks their mind to you.  See if it works.  And, it is a cheap remedy!


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 22, 2017)

ahh hubby's dog is aussie....he will bark like yours till the person gets in the door....dogs love to bark it does seem....work with the dog one on one and if that doesnt work get a collar...they have one that spray them with some type of harmless spray...and when they can hear another dog barking ....they join right in...good luck


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 22, 2017)

aussie will bark at me or hubby when we come up the outside steps


----------



## skye (Feb 22, 2017)

Dogs usually bark when they are bored....or sick....

may be hungry....or something bothers him/her

Take him/her  for a walk....a long walk...

A dog needs attention...animals are not toys.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 22, 2017)

Jackson said:


> krisy said:
> 
> 
> > Our cute little puppy Dodger is the greatest dog,but he barks too much! In the house,out of the house. I am thinking about a correction collar,but I don't want him to be so afraid to bark that if a prowler were around he wouldn't let us know. The collars have different levels of correction and don't hurt the dog,it's just a level of vibration i guess. He is Lab/Australian shepard and I read that Australian Sheps tend to bark a lot to ward off strangers. He will bark at anyone and as soon as there at the door,he is their best friend. He wouldn't hurt a fly. I have worked in the pet business for 10 years now and work around dogs all day at my new job. Still not sure what to do though....any advice?
> ...



There is more though.

You can do that, but it has to be a structured reaction and you have to focus when you're doing it. Just to react *ack* every time they bark may end up actually contributing to, instead of stopping, the behavior if the timing is off.

Come to a consensus in the household about how you will respond to the barking. and then everybody does the same thing when it happens.

It could be a matter of making the dog lie in one spot while you do whatever you're doing, and when they bark, you reprimand. When they don't bark, you reward.

It could be a matter of putting  leash on the pup so that you can just keep him by you as you're moving around, so you can catch the response (barking) and stop it.

Consistency and actually engage. Really think about what you're doing so you don't actually make things worse, instead of fixing it. Because that can happen too.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 22, 2017)

Cesar Millan


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 22, 2017)

Idk, I had a dog that just bit and never barked.

Give him away to a good home?


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 22, 2017)

Jackson said:


> krisy said:
> 
> 
> > Our cute little puppy Dodger is the greatest dog,but he barks too much! In the house,out of the house. I am thinking about a correction collar,but I don't want him to be so afraid to bark that if a prowler were around he wouldn't let us know. The collars have different levels of correction and don't hurt the dog,it's just a level of vibration i guess. He is Lab/Australian shepard and I read that Australian Sheps tend to bark a lot to ward off strangers. He will bark at anyone and as soon as there at the door,he is their best friend. He wouldn't hurt a fly. I have worked in the pet business for 10 years now and work around dogs all day at my new job. Still not sure what to do though....any advice?
> ...


I hope she solved her problem in 13 years. Probably buried the poor thing by now.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 22, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Idk, I had a dog that just bit and never barked.
> 
> Give him away to a good home?


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 22, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Idk, I had a dog that just bit and never barked.
> 
> Give him away to a good home?





Marion Morrison said:


> Idk, I had a dog that just bit and never barked.
> 
> Give him away to a good home?



No. Deal with it. Or shoot him.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 22, 2017)

krisy said:


> Our cute little puppy Dodger is the greatest dog,but he barks too much! In the house,out of the house. I am thinking about a correction collar,but I don't want him to be so afraid to bark that if a prowler were around he wouldn't let us know. The collars have different levels of correction and don't hurt the dog,it's just a level of vibration i guess. He is Lab/Australian shepard and I read that Australian Sheps tend to bark a lot to ward off strangers. He will bark at anyone and as soon as there at the door,he is their best friend. He wouldn't hurt a fly. I have worked in the pet business for 10 years now and work around dogs all day at my new job. Still not sure what to do though....any advice?






Exercise.


----------



## Jackson (Feb 22, 2017)

There are many ideas to stop the dog barking, but it seems as you have to apply a correction of some sort _at the time of the act._
Exercise is good for getting a relief from too much pent up energy, but will it correct a behavior when the dog is acting out?  Don't think so.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 22, 2017)

Lots of exercise, lots of interaction, lots of structured engagement.

I have found putting a leash on a dog when I'm training them and just taking them with me everywhere I go, and make them do everything I do, is actually a really good way to work through problem issues. Like..take the dog to the bathroom with you when you shower, have him sit on the mat right beside the tub. That way if he starts barking, you're right there..you don't have to come screaming out of the bathroom like 5 minutes later all wet and pissed.

They really thrive over that sort of engagement. And the more time you can spend doing that, the better they will act when you AREN'T actually holding the leash or in the immediate vicinity.


----------



## skye (Feb 22, 2017)

Jackson said:


> There are many ideas to stop the dog barking, but it seems as you have to apply a correction of some sort _at the time of the act._
> Exercise is good for getting a relief from too much pent up energy, but will it correct a behavior when the dog is acting out?  Don't think so.




When they are exercising,walking they don't  have   the time or desire to misbehave.

Dogs LOVE going for walks., trust me LOL


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 22, 2017)

skye said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > There are many ideas to stop the dog barking, but it seems as you have to apply a correction of some sort _at the time of the act._
> ...


Yeah but don't get crazy...they definitely can misbehave.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 22, 2017)

Mine's favorite thing was "fetch the slimy tennis ball"

never had a problem with a "talkative" dog


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 22, 2017)

I think sometimes people get overwhelmed (I know I have) by the idea that you have to walk a certain DISTANCE, or do particular specifica THINGS when interacting with dogs...

If you have a dog who is in training, and say they are terrible about barking, or pulling on the leash...

Instead of *walking* like 15 miles with a dog straining and barking and at the end of it you're both drained and miserable...

Spend the same amount of time just working on the issues out in your front yard or wherever you're comfortable and h ave control. Yeah dogs love exercise and running.

But they need to interact with you. And they really aren't going to care where that takes place..the thing is that it's safe, and you both enjoy it.

So maybe you just walk out in your yard for 20 minutes and practice walking a few steps at a time, then stopping, and sitting, and not barking.

And when you get that down, you start to venture further out and add more challenges.

But don't be afraid to start little.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 22, 2017)

Sometimes it's about de-sensitizing them to the barking. So maybe go over to the fence where the barking dogs are (make sure it's a good fence, maybe talk to the owners) and hang out for a while, exerting discipline when your dog acts inappropriately, until everybody stops barking.


----------



## skye (Feb 22, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...





what the heck.....let them misbehave a little.....

sweet thangs  our babies......


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 22, 2017)

skye said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


You're talking to someone who had a pit, saint and psychotic parson Russell all at the same time...

When they misbehaved the city blew the tsunami sirens and called out the national guardsmen.


----------



## skye (Feb 22, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


----------

